# looking for someone to stay with in Penang :)



## snugglebear (Jul 5, 2013)

hello

i am a 19 year old malaysian girl looking for a someone to stay with for a few days in Penang. i am only looking for 

1. someone who already has a family (married with kids/without kids) for safety reasons.

2. someone who lives at the beach area :Tanjung Bungah or Batu Feringghi etc and has an extra room in the house for me to stay in.

3. prefer non-muslims. unless you are an open minded muslim and okay with the way non-muslim dress etc

it will be great if i could find a family to stay with and spend time with for a couple of days.

drop me an email introducing yourself if you are interested and we can discuss further 


thanks


----------

